
Creating a Playable 12-Foot-Tall Electric Guitar - riebschlager
https://medium.com/@riebschlager/creating-a-playable-12-foot-tall-electric-guitar-f949ccc786d6
======
gus_massa
Nice project. I think it's too difficult to make the string vibrate at the
correct frequency, they will need too much tension or will be too prone to
break.

I was expecting some software that analyses the vibrations, and increases the
frequency and create the sound. But it would be a much more difficult project.

~~~
riebschlager
Thanks! And yes, having this work like an actual guitar would have been a
nightmare. Plus, people were just MURDERING those strings. It would have been
impossible to keep it in tune. Plus, there's no way you could actually fret a
chord properly since the first fret was 10 feet off the ground.

